# qualité vidéos dégradées avec iMessage et mes



## Diaoulic (12 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,

je viens de constater suite à un échange avec ma nièce (qui a un iPhone 11), que nos vidéos envoyées via iMessage ou MMS simple sont dégradées en qualité alors que le paramètre prévu pour ça n'est pas "on".
les mêmes vidéos envoyées par "signal" sont impec.
est ce dû à l'opérateur qui active une compression de malade? (orange en l'occurance)
c'est la première fois que j'ai affaire à ce problème, avec des Android et le même opérateur aucun soucis, est ce un paramètre à activer quelque part?
je viens de faire un tour sur mes conversations iMessage et MMS avec des Android, je n'ai as d'autres vidéos (uniquement sur Signal).
voilà, si quelqu'un a une piste


----------



## maxou56 (13 Juin 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> ou MMS simple


Bonjour,
En MMS simple (en vert), les photos et vidéos seront toujours compressées/dégradées (sur Android ou iOS...) Tailles maximum des fichiers c'est 600Ko.


> je viens de faire un tour sur mes conversations iMessage et MMS avec des Android


iMessage (en bleue) c'est uniquement entre périphérique apple. Entre un iPhone et un Android c'est des SMS/MMS, pas des iMessages.


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Juin 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En MMS simple (en vert), les photos et vidéos seront toujours compressées/dégradées (sur Android ou iOS...) Tailles maximum des fichiers c'est 600Ko.
> 
> iMessage (en bleue) c'est uniquement entre périphérique apple. Entre un iPhone et un Android c'est des SMS/MMS, pas des iMessages.


Bonsoir,
merci pour ton retour, je n'avais jamais remarqué de compression aussi forte, maintenant il est vrai que la plupart des vidéos envoyées / reçues se font par le biais de Whatsapp/signal/telegram et consort, je pensais qu'avec la possibilité de se connecter en WIFi les restrictions étaient moindre avec les MMs ou Imessage
EDIT: visiblement j'ai un soucis avec Imessage, mes message sont en vert avec ma nièce alors que le service est "on" sur mon tel


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Juin 2021)

bon c'est normal, j'avais un bug sur mon tel, imessage n'était pas pris en compte, surement un bug.
Merci à maxou pour sa précision, je ne savais pas ques les Imessages étaient de couleur différentes 
donc la compression était plus importante sue les fichiers lourds.


----------

